# Does anyone know where Joules Clothes are manufactured?



## harperhan (24 January 2008)

If anyone can help with the questions please drop me a line.


----------



## angiebaby (24 January 2008)

Yes they are made in Market Harborough, and have offices there, plus a very nice shop and coffe house!


----------



## MurphysMinder (24 January 2008)

Are they actually made there, or is that just their headquarter?.  I work in a clothing shop and you would be amazed how many well-known "British" names are actually manufactured overseas. Not suggesting this is necessarily the the case with Joules, I would suggest checking the labelling.  Usually if it is made in Great Britain it is advertised on a label somewhere.


----------



## Equus Leather (24 January 2008)

I've been to that coffee house, scrummy!


----------



## teapot (24 January 2008)

Check the labelling as it varies - I've got stuff from both the UK and around the world


----------



## MandyT (24 January 2008)

The clothes are only designed in Market Harbrough, which is our head office...and very nice offices they are too (not that im biased of course!)!  
	
	
		
		
	


	





Check the labels on the items for more info!


----------



## harperhan (25 January 2008)

Thank you so much for all your replies.  I am setting up a small company selling traditional childrenswear and am desperately looking for someone to manufacture good quality clothes.  I love my joules stuff and it is great quality.  Hence I wanted to know the name of the manufacturer.


----------

